# Locking lids like these...



## PhiGamTeacher

These enclosures would be perfect for the terrestrial T's in my classroom. This is mainly due to the fact that the lid, while opening via sliding, can be locked with an actual lock. I shouldn't have too hard of a problem finding an empty aquarium within the district, however it will most likely have the standard lid that only locks with those "screen clips". Do you know how fast it would take a determined 8 year old to get past a screen clip? I swear these kids move faster than OBT's some days.


Anywhoo, has anyone come across a site where I can buy just the lid (or one like it) and apply it with silicone or something? I'm never tried cutting plexiglass/acrylic, so I would rather avoid that route. 

Thanks!


----------



## Heckapunchez

I have a few 10 gallons I've gotten used that have that screen top style but are missing the tops. I have had 0 luck trying to find them so far. I have in fact tried to cut plexiglass and acrylic and would rather avoid that route myself as well. Those aquariams are built with the slider for those tops and not the typical / normal black frame at the top.


----------



## rockcrawler

I have only seen the entire setup aquarium and lid at petco. I paid 34.99 for it. I have one of the 5 gallon in my classroom with one of my T's in it.


----------



## edgeofthefreak

I have the 10 gallon with sliding top, just like the one pictured above. While I'm sure this isn't an issue for everyone, I find the way the lid slides out to be a pain. I house a very timid scorpion in my 10g, and every time I open the lid she runs for cover. Her cover is a 12" deep hole in ground, so feeding time has been rather problematic. My solution so far is to open the lids hours before feeding, so she has time to adjust to the vibration. The whole lid slides into a pair of grooves, and if you're pulling the lid less than straight out, it gets stuck. Plastic on plastic isn't very smooth sometimes.

The screen mess on the lid is a tad flimsy too. It's a cross-hatch style mesh that is bad news for spider claws, in the event they climb up to the lid. A rare occurrence, but if the get stuck, they can lose legs. My scorpion cannot climb the glass, so I worry less about that part for me. And regards to flimsy, an adult tarantula could easily chew through this mesh, if they were so inclined.

I've been wanting to replace my tank for a bit now, and I really like the locking mechanism of this style. But for several reasons, I cannot fully recommend them for tarantulas.

Just my opinion.


----------



## PhiGamTeacher

Thank you for the responses.

Edge, thanks for the insight! It would be housing an LP, so I will probably need something other than the one listed as an example. 

I was wondering if any other lids were made in this style so that you could simply replace the regular wire top. Or am I out of luck unless I pull a DIY move?


----------



## viper69

*Critter Cages*

I have that model. Those look like Zilla's 20 gallon long Critter Cage. I believe Zilla has bought whomever owned the rights to the Critter Cage brand. There was an previous model to these YEARS ago, before there was Zilla, still branded Critter Cage, similar design, minus the back "clips" I *HATE* those back clips, the locking style sucks for my purposes! However, the screen lid is firmly in there. The older design was better for my needs. I have 2 20gal longs for 2 snakes.

Those screen tops are made specifically for Critter Cages. I'm unaware if there's a 3rd part vendor for them, I *HIGHLY* doubt it. I have never seen it, and I'm ALWAYS looking for lids.

HOWEVER, if you find a screen maker (as in for homes etc) they could make one, because that's what the lid is. The metal frame and screen is what is used in the screen door industry. Guys in that industry often have side business for reptile products.

It's only in the recent years that big companies have been making lids for the herp world, and the selection is very limited. The overwhelming majority of the screen tops just use basic screen you would see on someone's front door. Sometimes you do see lids with a larger gauge wire, but those are typically chicken wire. On top of that, those lids typically have a much larger grid, so small Ts, and definitely crickets could escape. Perhaps a T would even get its leg stuck and get injured perhaps? I want to say the grid opening is 1/4" but don't quote me on that. The wire basically looks like this, scroll down to blue tubes w/thermostat http://www.petturtlesandmore.com/blog/guided-tour-of-my-pet-turtle-tank.html/

If someone used the chicken wire but had a much smaller grid, then you would have a good screen top because the material is much stronger than screen. Someone would have to source the screen wire.

As for screen clips, there are so many different designs, and some an 8 yr old could definitely get open in my opinion. Some are flimsy, some come off by themselves, some despite being "on", are poor (as evidenced by my White's Tree Frog escape WHILE the lid was sill locked down). So, I stick with Critter Cages for herps.

The only good thing about the Critter Cage design is if the front is locked with a lock, you can't open the back. Nor can you open 1 "clip" on the back side and put your hand in w/out undoing the other. W/out a doubt the design causes a lot of vibration. My snakes always know when those things are opening, and I open mine very carefully.

Short of finding a screen maker, I believe you will be a DIY project. However if you find something else, please post it, I would certainly like to know!

PM me if you have more questions.

Reactions: Like 1 | Clarification Please 1


----------



## PhiGamTeacher

viper69 said:


> I have that model. Those look like Zilla's 20 gallon long Critter Cage. I believe Zilla has bought whomever owned the rights to the Critter Cage brand. There was an previous model to these YEARS ago, before there was Zilla, still branded Critter Cage, similar design, minus the back "clips" I *HATE* those back clips, the locking style sucks for my purposes! However, the screen lid is firmly in there. The older design was better for my needs. I have 2 20gal longs for 2 snakes.
> 
> Those screen tops are made specifically for Critter Cages. I'm unaware if there's a 3rd part vendor for them, I *HIGHLY* doubt it. I have never seen it, and I'm ALWAYS looking for lids.
> 
> HOWEVER, if you find a screen maker (as in for homes etc) they could make one, because that's what the lid is. The metal frame and screen is what is used in the screen door industry. Guys in that industry often have side business for reptile products.
> 
> It's only in the recent years that big companies have been making lids for the herp world, and the selection is very limited. The overwhelming majority of the screen tops just use basic screen you would see on someone's front door. Sometimes you do see lids with a larger gauge wire, but those are typically chicken wire. On top of that, those lids typically have a much larger grid, so small Ts, and definitely crickets could escape. Perhaps a T would even get its leg stuck and get injured perhaps? I want to say the grid opening is 1/4" but don't quote me on that. The wire basically looks like this, scroll down to blue tubes w/thermostat http://www.petturtlesandmore.com/blog/guided-tour-of-my-pet-turtle-tank.html/
> 
> If someone used the chicken wire but had a much smaller grid, then you would have a good screen top because the material is much stronger than screen. Someone would have to source the screen wire.
> 
> As for screen clips, there are so many different designs, and some an 8 yr old could definitely get open in my opinion. Some are flimsy, some come off by themselves, some despite being "on", are poor (as evidenced by my White's Tree Frog escape WHILE the lid was sill locked down). So, I stick with Critter Cages for herps.
> 
> The only good thing about the Critter Cage design is if the front is locked with a lock, you can't open the back. Nor can you open 1 "clip" on the back side and put your hand in w/out undoing the other. W/out a doubt the design causes a lot of vibration. My snakes always know when those things are opening, and I open mine very carefully.
> 
> Short of finding a screen maker, I believe you will be a DIY project. However if you find something else, please post it, I would certainly like to know!
> 
> PM me if you have more questions.


Thanks, Viper. Growing up on a farm, I've seen my share of that wire/screen. But, for all of my screening purposes, I use a 'pet resistant' screendoor screen. It is designed not to rip/split when your lovely cats/dogs/antelope/whatever jumps up and ever so gently smashes their claws into it. It's some sort of plastic coated fiber? or something from what I can tell. 

It looks like I'm going to have to go the DIY route, or at least the modding route. I recently found a 10G cage that will work for the LP as another teacher had one in storage from a science kit that had been sitting there for whoknowswhen. It has a plastic lid with a small square sliding opening in the middle, and then is surrounded by cheap screen. I ordered 2 acrylic hinges and an acrylic latch for it.It should bond easily with the plastic/glass. (But it's never that easy, right?)  I ordered another set for the 10G my slings are sitting in for a total of $18 with shipping. UGH! Shipping was 8 bucks alone.

Anywhoo! The reason I stumbled upon these in the first place was because a LPS had a few 10G Critter Cages with the lid pictured above. I'm not sure they said Zilla on them. I could be wrong, but Critter Cage is all that stuck. They were around 33 bucks.


----------



## viper69

PhiGamTeacher said:


> Thanks, Viper. Growing up on a farm, I've seen my share of that wire/screen. But, for all of my screening purposes, I use a 'pet resistant' screendoor screen. It is designed not to rip/split when your lovely cats/dogs/antelope/whatever jumps up and ever so gently smashes their claws into it. It's some sort of plastic coated fiber? or something from what I can tell.
> 
> It looks like I'm going to have to go the DIY route, or at least the modding route. I recently found a 10G cage that will work for the LP as another teacher had one in storage from a science kit that had been sitting there for whoknowswhen. It has a plastic lid with a small square sliding opening in the middle, and then is surrounded by cheap screen. I ordered 2 acrylic hinges and an acrylic latch for it.It should bond easily with the plastic/glass. (But it's never that easy, right?)  I ordered another set for the 10G my slings are sitting in for a total of $18 with shipping. UGH! Shipping was 8 bucks alone.
> 
> Anywhoo! The reason I stumbled upon these in the first place was because a LPS had a few 10G Critter Cages with the lid pictured above. I'm not sure they said Zilla on them. I could be wrong, but Critter Cage is all that stuck. They were around 33 bucks.


Ah good re: the farm, so you know exactly what I meant, some people don't. The only other thing I have seen, and it's not a lid though, was a company which made wire (thicker than chicken wire) cages for rabbits and small animals. However the cool part was the wire was covered in plastic, so no sharp edges at all. It worked great for chameleons. However, the grid is too big for Ts.

I've seen lids like what you mentioned. Yeah Critter Cage is a brand name that someone owns, I guess Zilla it seems. They have never been cheap at all. The 20G Longs were $40-45 each just because of the "fancy" lids really when you look at them...the search continues as usual. They are good for reptiles, not so much for Ts IMO due to the previous poster's comments.


----------



## Lilka

Those enclosures (not lids sold separately) are made by Zilla for the Critter Cage enclosure. 
By now mostly sold online (amazon/petsmart mostly)
They come in 5, 10, 20 and so on increments of size. All have a 2 way locking option (click lock on top, and front side key lock optional).


----------



## sschind

Your local pet store may be able to order you just the screen part (I know I used to get replacement screens for people all the time) but that won't do you any good without the special top frame and I don't think they sell them separately.   You might be able to convert a standard tank top frame with some delicate cutting and trimming of the front piece but you wouldn't have the locking clips.  I don't know if this would be possible as I never looked that closely at them or even thought of it until just now when I read your post. I think it would be way more work than it was worth but if I liked those slide out lids I might be tempted to try it on a smaller tank.


----------



## Formerphobe

I have one of my Emperor colonies in a 50 gallon tank like this.  The lid is pretty flimsy and I wouldn't trust it for any tarantula, most snakes, nor some lizards.  Most tarantulas are more than capable of chewing through screen of any kind, and some will gnaw through heavier wire.  A few of my larger, non-chewer (to date...) tarantulas have heavier gauge wire lids (hardware cloth/rat wire).  I think to house a LP, you'd be best served creating a locking lid made of acrylic.  Even with heavier wire there is the risk of a climber getting tarsal claws stuck in it.


----------



## fyic

like viper said you can make those........I have just buy the screen kits at like walmart or home depot and then you just buy the screen...the kit comes with all the other stuff not the screen......well the ones I got anyways lol

also as the others have said I have only seen them in terrarium kits not sold by them selfs.......I have seen them at petco and petsmart

good luck


----------



## sschind

fyic said:


> like viper said you can make those........I have just buy the screen kits at like walmart or home depot and then you just buy the screen...the kit comes with all the other stuff not the screen......well the ones I got anyways lol
> 
> also as the others have said I have only seen them in terrarium kits not sold by them selfs.......I have seen them at petco and petsmart
> 
> good luck


You can make a similar screen lid with those kits from a hardware store but they won't slide in and out the same way.  These lids have a channel or groove running all around the the outside edge of the metal frame that allows them to slide on the plastic lip of the tank frame and fit around the lip in the back. Think of the edge of the screen like the letter C where the open end fits around the plastic lip (or the lip fits into the open part of the C if you prefer) this allows the screen to slide back and forth but not be lifted up or pushed down. The frame kits from the hardware store are solid around the edges so no groove to slide.  I thought about trying to modify some tanks to allow this but I don't like the sliding cage tops anyway so I never followed up on it.

The critter keepers used to be made by All Glass aquarium company (Perfecto has their own brand)  Several years ago the same company that owns All Glass bought out the the company that owned the Zilla line and everything was re-branded.  ActuallyZilla was the re-brand, the original name escapes me.  Appropriately sized cages are perfectly suitable for small lizards and medium sizes snakes but the screen is thin and a large spider could quite possible chew its way through in short order.


----------



## PhiGamTeacher

Thanks, everyone! As chance would have it, a small 5? gallon tank of this brand ended up getting donated along with some variation of the G. rosea. The wire is indeed very flimsy-and sharp! I'm going to replace it with this pet resistant screen door screen that I have on my LP tank. (If any of you have dogs or cats, you know what they can do to your screens...) The screen is perfect. It is a little flexible/bendable, however it is VERY hard to rip. I had a hard enough time cutting through it with an X-acto knife.

The top I was originally looking for.



Here is my semi-DIY top. I replaced the old metal screen, added hinges and a latch.


I need to add more substrate, the LP has a little maze on the bottom of the enclosure.


----------



## just1moreT

Looks good to me the lock is nice add on to keep hands from getting bit lol


----------



## RzezniksRunAway

Zilla makes plastic screen clips that can handle a small lock. Item# 09732  

http://www.amazon.com/Zilla-09732-L...02&sr=8-1&keywords=zilla+locking+screen+clips

Zilla sells their replacement lids to stores through their sales rep, which would be whoever is the Central Aquatics rep, since they're part of Central Garden & Pets brands. Most small pet stores most likely have ordering capabilities with them, so if you're really, really looking to get the lid that's what I'd do. I don't believe they have the top frame available, I have a vague recollection of trying to order one from my rep and him just sending a whole replacement store-use tank.


----------



## unionid

These are hard to find. Contact Northeast Natural History & Supply at unionid@comcast.net if you wish to purchase these in various sizes.

---------- Post added 02-26-2015 at 01:00 PM ----------

Get these from Northeast Natural History & Supply. Contact: unionid@comcast.net


----------



## Austin S.

unionid said:


> These are hard to find. Contact Northeast Natural History & Supply at unionid@comcast.net if you wish to purchase these in various sizes.
> 
> ---------- Post added 02-26-2015 at 01:00 PM ----------
> 
> Get these from Northeast Natural History & Supply. Contact: unionid@comcast.net


Makes me wonder how some people can find threads then reply to them after they are more than a year old, lol.


----------



## edgeofthefreak

Austin S. said:


> Makes me wonder how some people can find threads then reply to them after they are more than a year old, lol.


Often in the section just below the very last reply to a thread. "Similar threads" that have titles that relate. I always figure people continue their journey by following some of those. Very easy to forget that you're in the deep past when replying to those ones!

Thread necromancy is a lot of fun! Can go back quite a few years on AB!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pyro fiend

edgeofthefreak said:


> Often in the section just below the very last reply to a thread. "Similar threads" that have titles that relate. I always figure people continue their journey by following some of those. Very easy to forget that you're in the deep past when replying to those ones!
> 
> Thread necromancy is a lot of fun! Can go back quite a few years on AB!


we can only hope thats how wev seen 10yr bumps XD

---------- Post added 03-01-2015 at 01:51 AM ----------




Austin S. said:


> Makes me wonder how some people can find threads then reply to them after they are more than a year old, lol.


in his deffence it was like 377 days befor he posted so ALMOST looked like it was fresh


----------



## TomKemp

I feel lucky then, I grabbed this one up at the goodwill a few months ago for $5. Came with a zoo med heat pad too. 
I've been tempted to remove the screen and insert acrylic in there to make up a micro climate for my slings. I think it would be a fun project.


----------



## pyro fiend

TomKemp said:


> I feel lucky then, I grabbed this one up at the goodwill a few months ago for $5. Came with a zoo med heat pad too.
> I've been tempted to remove the screen and insert acrylic in there to make up a micro climate for my slings. I think it would be a fun project.
> 
> View attachment 134707


nice grab the pad alone is like 10-15$ so nice nab.. you can still find these all over but usually $30 for a 5gal new without pad


----------



## TomKemp

It's a college town. Aquariums show up for cheap when they leave for the summer. I grab em' up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pyro fiend

TomKemp said:


> It's a college town. Aquariums show up for cheap when they leave for the summer. I grab em' up.


same here lol smallish collage town... i have so many 10gs id get fro $2-5 i started donating them XD now the 5.5's those you seemingly only find at petco/petsmart for $15 -.- what a shame..


----------

